# Male leopard gecko digging?



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

just looked in the viv to see the male gecko digging under the cork log i have in there, is there any reason for this? or just boredom?


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

its just being a leopard gecko and doing what it does best. its natural instict to them to dig and burrow. it just that with so many people keeping them on non loose substrate that many people are shocked when they see them dig : victory:


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

kirky1980 said:


> its just being a leopard gecko and doing what it does best. its natural instict to them to dig and burrow. it just that with so many people keeping them on non loose substrate that many people are shocked when they see them dig : victory:


 oh right mine are on sand at the minute but might change to slate n the next week or so, cause im finding baby crickets all over the place... it goes as far as my sister visiting and findin a baby cricket down her bra later that day... lol!


----------



## roddymclaren (Mar 11, 2011)

I put this little viv together after watching cleo digging.

enjoy

LEO THE LEOPARD GECKO - YouTube


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

wilko92 said:


> oh right mine are on sand at the minute but might change to slate n the next week or so, cause im finding baby crickets all over the place... it goes as far as my sister visiting and findin a baby cricket down her bra later that day... lol!


mines is on sand aswell mate aswell as slate wood and rocks but she will dig her hole and lie under the uv for hours at a time so all is good : victory:


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

is a UV light nessersary for a leopard gecko? i jsut watched a video and people say how there in rocks and on slate etc.. but that seems to be where they hide when they come out at night they alctually are on the desert sand interesting stuff.. :lol2: maybe next year my two leos might breed although i dont know the first thing to do with breeding looks like i got my research cut out!


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

As said really mate - it`s natural behaviour, more than likely used to help unearth/uncover some delicious little beasty that`s hiding below land level, or under small stones etc....another reason they dig could also be to help thermoregulate during hotter times: they dig a little to find cooler soil/sand that they can lie on. Obv as you know, females also do it when they are `nesting` or in/near/around breeding time.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

wilko92 said:


> is a UV light nessersary for a leopard gecko? i jsut watched a video and people say how there in rocks and on slate etc.. but that seems to be where they hide when they come out at night they alctually are on the desert sand interesting stuff.. :lol2: maybe next year my two leos might breed although i dont know the first thing to do with breeding looks like i got my research cut out!


it isnt neccessary but im a believer in uv for all reptiles regardless. and going on things iv read on it it turns out leos are more crespecular than nocturnal, meaning they will come out and bask and hunt at sunrise and dusk so they are exposed to it to some degree in the wild. it certainly wouldnt do them any damage : victory:


----------

